# Cumbria - Livery Yards?



## embu (24 June 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any natural horsemanship yards in Cumbria? Or any decent / quiet / calm / smaller yards? I may be moving there later this year/ next year and currently have my own small yard and 2 very chilled horses... I don't want to move to a large/busy yard and find my horses are stressed by all the comings and goings - they currently live out 24/7 but with access to stables at any time and they DO use them to get out of rain, wind and heat. Therefore I am hoping for something chilled/similar when I move but the internet hasn't found anything as yet! 

Thanks


----------



## mynutmeg (25 June 2014)

Depends where in cumbria you are going. Around Carlisle, from you're description I'd avoid greenlands - it's a huge yard.
Can't recommend Nord Vue Equestrian Centre (they do have a website) highly enough. Small yard of around 15-16 stabled liveries and about 6-7 grass liveries. Live out 24/7 in the summer and stabled over night in the winter (we didn't have a single day of no turnout this past winter and very little mud due to good drainage and sand stone land)
Everyone is very friendly and gets on well. Superb school and free access cross country course as well as decent hacking, mainly on quiet roads


----------



## embu (25 June 2014)

Thank you mynutmeg, I was thinking of the northern half, to be honest, I should have been more specific! Are you on that yard? It does sound rather nice


----------



## mynutmeg (26 June 2014)

yeh it's my current yard - am going to miss it hugely when I move in september (am going to derby so a bit far to commute) I've been on almost all the yards in the carlilse area over the last 10 years and it's by far the best, no b**chyness or cliquiness, everyone is always willing to help out as needed and horses come first. I've been here (I think) about 3 years, my mare foaled here and Milo has lived his whole short life here and it's been great. A big part of it is that our yo is great - he's an onsite farrier  but generally he just lets us get on with things and doens't interfere


----------



## embu (4 July 2014)

Thank you so much - it makes a difference when you get a recommendation by word of mouth x


----------

